# Where to Get Custom Shirts Made?



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get custom T-shirt's made?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Places like CafePress can do it for you. How many are you looking to have made?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Depending on price but maybe 30 or 40.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cafepress is a little pricey, have you checked locally?

I've been tossing the idea around for almost a year now on whether or not to start doing this.
The not for profit guy I was going to went out of business a few years ago.
Maybe I need to look into this some more?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Let me know and we can order at the same time, maybe get a discount, if that sounds good to you?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When I had the HauntForum shirts made, I used a company called Custom Ink. Their prices are lower if you buy in quantity, and I was able to get free shipping. Not sure if they're still doing the free shipping though, so you may look into that.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Definatly!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

also check this one out I found it today by accident looking something else up.
They do have quantity discounts 
you can customize your own 
http://www.zazzle.com/custom/tshirts

Pricing
Shirts from $10.95 to $36.95
2-11 5% off 
12-49 10% off 
50-99 17% off 
100-249 29% off 
250+ 36% off


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually TD, what I meant was, producing screen print shirts for home haunters. There just isn't anyone out there doing it for a reasonable price (that I've found).
I was getting my shirts (these were heavy Fruit of the Loom) with 2 colors, front and back for 7.25.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

O.... Ok


----------

